# Fehler Wissensdatenbank - Falsche Instanz



## Nebelschleicher (16. Mai 2005)

Moin Jungs,
im östlichen Königsreich fehlt die Instanz "Die Todesminen" (Allianz/Westfall). Und "Die Tiefenbahn" ist keine Instanz sondern lediglich eine Reisemöglichkeit zwischen Stormwind und Ironforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Nebelschleicher (23. Mai 2005)

*bump*


----------

